# Getting rid of Hardwater Stains



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi I need help getting rid of hard water stains on a decrepit tank that I happened upon and received for free. I thought that someone would have some valuable information on their method of getting rid of these stains. So I will take any help I can get.


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

A large amount of vinegar usually does the trick. I would take the tank outside to a paved area, gently lay it on its side and pour a bunch of vinegar so it covers all the stains on that side. Let it sit for a little before gently scurbing w/ a soft sponge. Repeat to all sides.


----------



## Fishin Pole (Feb 17, 2009)

+1 to exactly as mikaila stated............should do the trick for you!


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Alright how long should I leave the vinegar sit for? I tried vinegar earlier but just cleaned the tank with it. I didn't set it on its side and let the vinegar sit. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

It didn't work guys. I wonder why I let it sit for a very long time but still nope.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
i've never tried that way,i found that carefully using the blade from a slanley knife
removed any build up i have.
hope that helps.


----------



## SamG (Apr 3, 2009)

I've occasionally had to get hard water spots off my hermit crab tank...my favorite way is to get a little sand on my finger and rub the spots with it. I like Willow's idea though, a knife blade would probably work great.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yesterday I went to my LFS and they recommended that I use a single razor blade and they said that they use it all the time. Does anyone have any experience using these but i will try a knife.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
the blade is what i ment to say,i have removed the blade from the actual knife
and used it for that purpose,have the blade at an angle when you do it,
and you should get a feel as to how hard you should scrape.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Incredibly even the razor blade didn't work. I am at a loss. I feel defeated. But now that the tank is filled and finished I realize that nobody will even notice the hard water stains.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

fantastic 
are you able to show any pictures of the tank ?


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is one of the entire 55 gallon. I have some danios, and a couple cories in there right now. I am yet to fill the tank with lots of plants. This is an initial setup.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

I have the same question, i have an old tank with stains. IS yours on that soft plastic frame area at teh top? I have some there and a razer blade will cut into the softer plastic. I have used alcohol swabs before and it does the job for the lgihter stains but the chunkier ones are impossible.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

wow !! great job,the tanks looks really nice.


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sincrisis, the stains are actually in the middle left of the tank, although from this angle you cannot see them. Thanks willow I am trying to make it look nice but it needs some larger plants. See that cave to the right covered in java moss? There is actually a dojo loach hiding in there but with the java moss you cannot see him. Thats his favorite spot.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

Do you think a background would help at all?


----------



## MonsiuerPercy1 (Jun 2, 2008)

No I doubt it.


----------



## MXS (Jul 13, 2009)

You should buy a small patch to see if it helps at least a bit


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

If you can barely see it then it shouldn't really matter... it will dissolve eventually in the water anyway wont it?


----------

